# Force MMS to re-try download?



## ZeppelinJ0 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wondering if anyone else has this issue.

Often times I have trouble receiving MMS (Picture) messages from my friends and family.

The most common time this happens if I'm running with data off to save battery and somebody sends me an MMS. When I get back home on the charger I re-enable data and I'll just have a blank place-holder message saying DOWNLOADING... as if it's trying to download the MMS message but never does.

It gets really annoying because I have to ask everyone to re-send whatever they sent me. Is there a way to force my phone to force these messages to download?


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Go into settings and uncheck auto retrieve or you'll continue to have the problem . Just download it when you turn data back on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

gsxraddict said:


> Go into settings and uncheck auto retrieve or you'll continue to have the problem . Just download it when you turn data back on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


can you help me find this in settings? I figured it would be under network but i can't find it. I know i've seen it in there before...

but will this make you always have to manually "download" every MMS? not a huge deal if it helps with problem OP addressed, bc this happens to me sometimes too. And i hate it, especially when an iPhoner sends something and I don't get it and I have to hear "android sucks get an iphone" crap


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Go to your Mms app, go to Settings, then under MMS Settings, select "Auto Retrieve MMS" to "OFF".


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm a Handcent user and it always offers the download button for any MMS that hasn't been retrieved yet. However, be aware that it may be your provider not storing the message for download for very long.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

philsfan said:


> can you help me find this in settings? I figured it would be under network but i can't find it. I know i've seen it in there before...
> 
> but will this make you always have to manually "download" every MMS? not a huge deal if it helps with problem OP addressed, bc this happens to me sometimes too. And i hate it, especially when an iPhoner sends something and I don't get it and I have to hear "android sucks get an iphone" crap


You will have to manually download it. Better to manually do it then not get it or have it resent. I don't get why it doesn't behave this way by default if data isn't connected but this is how I've been dealing with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

